# Munchkin kitten with cranial deformity



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

I guess all munchkin kittens have something physically wrong with them.. but this little one seems extreme with her deformity. 

She is brachycephalic ( breathes like a pug ) has a cranial deofrmity which has her soft pallate inhibiting her ability to breathe normally, her eyes are bulbous and protrude from her skull, and she cannot eat solid foods. 

She is othewise a healthy 3 month old kitten. Nutritionally adequate despite her being unable to eat solid foods or drink water. 

I do have to add water to her canned food so that she can lap it up. 

I essentially have two options for her, a life with me where I will care for her unique needs, or euthanasia for a kitten who obviously just 'shouldn't be'.

She was initially a 'throw away' kitten that came in as a stray to a local animal shelter. No one wanted her and their only option was euthanasia for her due to her deformities. 

does ANYONE have any experience with dwarf kittens that have deformities like this one? websites, articles, and personal information on this subject is always appreciated.

At the end of the month, she will be spayed and a resection will be done on her soft pallate to help her breathe better, assuming that she survives the anethesia.

My personal opinion is that it is not cruel to keep her alive since she has lived no other life then what she has now. She does not know or miss being what a 'normal' kitten is. 

Please, no FLAMING me for keeping her. I have experience with dwarf cats and have the ability and financial stability to care for her for the duration of her life. 

pictures below are of my Myrtle.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Actually, the last thing I was thinking was to flame you. I admire your strength and courage. I don't think I could do it...so my hat's off to you.

With regards to her eyes, do their being bulbous hinder the functioning of her eyelids? I'm guessing not... but thought I'd ask. My cat that I had had an eye that was smaller than the other, but it didn't hinder his eyelids closing/opening. Of course, I couldn't tell you if he had normal vision.

Myrtle is a cutie and I'll be praying that her life (however long/short) is a good one with you.


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

thank you for the kind words. I have had her less than 3 days, and she fits perfectly into my life. 

Her eyelids function normally. she can close her eyes all the way and there appears to be no excessive dryness of the eyes.. She almost has an overproductive tear gland, like a persian.

I may do a shirmer's tear test on her. 

Sounds like your kitty had micropthalmia of the eye. 

I do think that if Myrtle's eyes were affected by her deformity, the best option would be to have her humanely euthanized.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't imagine anyone here flaming you for taking in this poor little tyke. She needs you so much. Good on you for stepping up and helping her.

I look forward to many more pictures and stories after her surgery


----------



## bluepearlmoon (Sep 5, 2011)

Aw, the poor little thing. Kudos to you for taking her in and giving her love. I can't imagine who would flame you for doing that. I sure hope her soft palate can be fixed so she can eat and breathe better.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

She may well be a 'kitten that just shouldn't be' but she's made it this far, so she's a tough little cookie, and deserves a chance as much as any cat. You're incredible for giving her such a loving home. No flaming, just pure admiration - give her snuggles from me x


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As long as you and your vet are comfortable that she's not suffering in any way...then love her and give her a good life...as simple as that. I wish these people who breed cats for traits caused by genetic mutations would just stop it.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sorry I have no links or info for you.

I do have words of support and encouragement - clearly no flame throwing here, just a bunch of softies - lol

For what it is worth little Myrtle could well be a 'poster child' to argue against breeding for so called munchkin kitties. She is blessed to have you and I'm guessing you'll soon feel the same in reverse.

Good thoughts and prayers to you and Myrtle both


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

upon further consulataion with my veterinarian, we do believe that she is not a munchkin cat at all, but a severely inbred cat with midgetism and Mucopolysaccharides 6, a recessive genetic condition.

Her symptoms match up entirely. Apparently, the average lifespan of these cats are between 6-21 months of age. She is already 3 months. 

This link details descriptions of dwarfism/midgetism in cats. a picture that is eerily similar is about halfway down the page and is that of an inbred feral kitten

DWARF, MIDGET AND MINIATURE CATS (TEACUP CATS) - HISTORICAL CASES AND RANDOMBRED CATS

I have decided to not have her spayed ( she will not be bred ). We may decide to do the resection on the soft palate in time.

I was so hoping that I would have this little creature for longer then a few months..


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

There is so much difference in the life you are giving her and the life she likely would have led without you. The unfortunate truth is that we never really have as much control over the length of time available as we like to think - but you can impact the quality of the time and you have already started to make that count. Lame answer I guess, but it's the best I've got and for what it's worth I still think the pain is worth it.
Nora


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

thank you all for the kind words. I am in love with this kitten and will be very sad when she is no longer with me. 

I have submitted her story to the web address that I posted above. It may help someone else that has or will come across another kitten like this.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Reading that article, it looks like the one with Mucopolysaccharides 6 is still living a full live considering, the one with Mucopolysaccharides 7 was the one that had to be put down. You may indeed give her a long life with the proper care. Don't loose hope, I'm sure each case is different as well. Thank you so much for giving this little girl a chance.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I just want to echo what Nora said. None of us know how long our fur balls will be with us. What you can be sure of is that that Myrtle will not know a day with out love and care. Take each day as it comes, and I hope there will be many of them x


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you for caring for this precious baby.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

JulieC said:


> Thank you for caring for this precious baby.


And also, more photos of that cutie!


----------



## CMAZZ16 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bless your heart dear cat loving friend! I will keep this little one in my thoughts and prayers! I do think she absolutely adorable


----------



## CMAZZ16 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bless your heart dear cat loving friend <3 I will keep your little girl in my thoughts and prayers. Best of luck she pulls through and has a good life with you as her mama.


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

thank you all!

I will try to post a video of her playing with another foster kitten. She wants so desperately to play with someone, but her snorting frightens most of my fosters..

I have one foster kitten that was found out by a dirt mound of a shelter with known resident coyotes, that is smitten with her. They play and play and play...


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

took these photos a minute ago.. 

Stretching:










deciding if she should get up or not.. 












***also accepting name suggestions for the slightly cross eyed brown tabby and white female to the front of the pictures ***


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I like the name Gretchen for the tabby girl.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

Aw, it's so sweet that Myrtle has found herself a friend! That picture of her stretching and the two of them cuddled up like that just makes my heart melt. You're doing a wonderful thing in taking that kitten in and giving her such a great life, however long it ends up being (and let's hope it's a really long time!). It really doesn't sound like she's suffering if she's looking to play like a 'normal' kitten, so I can't imagine why anyone would want you to euthanize her! It certainly doesn't matter to HER that she looks different, and it seems like her little playmate doesn't care either! Don't listen to anyone who ever flames you for taking care of her. She deserves a good life with you, which I'm sure she'll have. Kudos to you for seeing more in her than just a kitten that 'shouldn't be' :thumb 

And for what it's worth, tell Myrtle I think she's a lovely little girl. I have a real soft spot for black cats, and she reminds me of my Sassy as a kitten.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Gretchie is cute.


----------



## Totoro (Sep 20, 2011)

D: I am so sorry for this. You are an angel to have gone through this with her.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I agree with everybody... it's good you're giving her a chance!

As long as she can breathe properly (if the surgery ends up making it -worse-, then I would consider euthanasia, as her oxygen levels might get lower and cause more trouble with cardio and neurological function).
As long as she gets enough nutrients to stay healthy and weigh enough, then that's good enough. I feed my cats "soup", but mostly because Paizly is very prone to UTIs and it gives her extra fluids... and the other cats get it, just because they all seem to share each other's bowls, and it's better than trying to make Nebbie and Zinny stick to one type of food and Paizly to her type.

Depending on how new she is, the other kitten(s) might get used to her odd noises, and eventually just accept them as normal.


----------



## Mofissa (Aug 9, 2011)

My cat Kiowa doesn't have the same issues as your kitten, but he has always been a little off and was very sick as a kitten. When he was a kitten, he was my friends cat, and I remember visiting her and trying not to get too attached to him because he really looked sickly and I thought he might not make it :/ but! 3 years later he's living a happy life. He's still _Kiowa_, meaning he walks with a swag because of a bone growth deformity in his hips, licks ABOVE the water dish several times before actually making contact with the water, has very very very oily skin and requires weekly ear cleanings and an occasional dry shampoo, poops right NEXT to the litter box, meows.... ridiculously, messes up about 20% of his jumps, can't hiss normal, has a little bump on his nose that, when he sneezes, makes him sound like a trumpet, can't put his back claws in, tail is too short... but the vet has given him a clean bill of health and he's doing great. So don't lose hope! Bodies are amazing things, baby kitten may just pull through and, as my mother describes kiowa, go through life just a little "dented".

Poor little bulbous baby. Good luck to you! Amazing what youre doing. Dont lose hope!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Good for you for giving this special kitty a home for life, no matter how long that may be. It sounds like you are doing everything possible to give her a happy, healthy life. Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

Update on Myrtle. I was able to get a short video of her walking to me and making her snorting breathing sounds.. make sure you turn the volume up a bit..

myrtle.mp4 video by gretchenellie - Photobucket

new picture of Myrtle sunning this afternoon..











One of Miss Gertrude VonBitteroot ( mytrle's little buddy, who will be heading back to the shelter this week for her spay and to go up for adoption )


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Your not keep Myrtle friend to keep her company?


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

I do fostering a lot for underage kittens with no mother. Once they are 8 weeks, they go back for their altering and go up for adoption. 

I will have another kitten or two in the next week for Myrtle to befriend.

As much as I would like to keep them all, I dont think that I could handle becoming the neighborhood 'crazy cat lady' at my age...

One of my other cats, Freeway, is starting to interact with her a bit more:

Freeway:


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I thought you said in a previous post that the other kittens were frightened of Myrtle snorting except for Gertude.


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

they were, but she has been here over a week now and my other fosters have all gone back to the shelter. Gertrude is the only foster left right now, and she will be leaving soon.

My adult cats are terrified of her still, all except for one that is showing a small interest in interacting with her

Freeway, professional couch potato:


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

Myrtle is just checking in to say HI!

She is still doing very well. she has lost a bit of her kitten weight now, and is looking more svelte. No more health problems thus far *crosses fingers*


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it is absolutely wonderful you are giving Myrtle a chance at a loving home. Whether her life is short or not, she will know love and will be able to return it to you. That is the most important thing any creature can aspire to. Much luck and wellness to you and Myrtle!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

She is SO cute!


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

thank you the update!


----------



## 6cats2dogs2kids (Nov 23, 2011)

It looks like she's the result of a munckin to munchkin breeding, which is a huge no no in the breeding world. It's not her fault that this has happened and if she can live a pain free life than good on you for adopting her.

I have a Scottish fold and I know that cross breeding recessive genes such as the dwarfism gene, or the merle gene in dogs is going to cause problems. Reputable breeders would never do this but ones out for profit will.


----------



## Monastelar (Feb 24, 2009)

wow!! what can i say? I really admire you, because no one can care so well a cats with this kind of problems.
She is really pretty and looks very friendly, definitively she has the chance to live and find a really good family.
She deserve that and you too.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Awe, she's so cute and you are definitely an amazing person for offering her a loving home. It's a touching story that brings tears to my eyes and a smile to my face at the same time. She deserves a chance at the best life possible and with a face as adorable as hers, how can you not love her?! Glad to hear she's doing well to, hope she continues to. 

PS: Freeway is adorable to, looks alot like Jackson!


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

Myrtle and Freeway checkin' in! 

Myrtle continues to do well, although has recently recovered from a mild URI (dang those sick foster kittens!)

She seems to now prefer not having anyone else her size around.. she gets very depressed when she is with other kittens.. as soon as they are gone she livens up???

Also, she has developed some moderate arthritis in her hips and back feet. some days it is harder for her to walk then others.. she is now on a daily pain med that is helping her greatly!

Will check in often, love reading this forum!

Peace to all

-A

(below) Check out the size difference between 2 year old Freeway the tabby and 10 month old Myrtle.. LOL


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

IdahoChick said:


> ...she has developed some moderate arthritis in her hips and back feet. some days it is harder for her to walk then others.. *she is now on a daily pain med that is helping her greatly*!


*IdahoChick* - which "pain med" is she getting?


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh. She is so sweet!


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

She is just precious! I almost cried reading this thread. It warms my heart that you have taken her in and given her a loving home. She looks so happy and is having such a wonderful life now. Thank you for giving it to her.


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

to a previous question, she is on a VERY low dose of Metacam daily.

Also, video below is of her playing with a new playmate, Keller. 4 month old blind kitten foster... obviously Keller enjoyed the romp more than Myrtle.. lol


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

IdahoChick said:


> to a previous question, she is on a VERY low dose of Metacam daily.


Could you post the strength of the drug, i.e. # mg/ml - that should be found either/both on the Rx label/container.

Could you also post the dosage - how much - of the drug she received daily?

And - what do you use to administer it...dropper or graduated syringe?


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

Styker, I am rather uncomfortable posting that info as the dosage depends on the animal, and this was prescribed for her... I dont want someone to read about what dosage I give my cat, and give it to their own.. Metacam can cause issues if taken long term without further diagnostics such as bloodwork, etc.

Are you thinking of giving this to your furry friend?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Stryker said:


> Could you post the strength of the drug, i.e. # mg/ml - that should be found either/both on the Rx label/container.
> 
> Could you also post the dosage - how much - of the drug she received daily?
> 
> And - what do you use to administer it...dropper or graduated syringe?





IdahoChick said:


> Styker, I am rather uncomfortable posting that info as the dosage depends on the animal, and this was prescribed for her... I dont want someone to read about what dosage I give my cat, and give it to their own.. Metacam can cause issues if taken long term without further diagnostics such as bloodwork, etc.
> 
> Are you thinking of giving this to your furry friend?


I'm guessing Stryker is asking because Metacam is possibly one of the worst things to give to a cat, except in very miniscule doses. Do a search for Metacam, and you'll see what I mean. My cats would have to be in excruciating pain for me to even consider giving them Metacam, and then, it would be as an ABSOLUTE last resort.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Keller is my kitten's twin. Check it out:










Bad pic, but I think the resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

You are a horrible, horrible person for doing this. You can't just go around helping kittens and special needs cats without....well, never mind. Carry on.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh I have those same baby gates. I got two of them and stacked them to seperate a new adoptee. He laughed before he flew over them.


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

unfortunately, Metacam was the last resort for Myrtle.. I am well aware of the effects of it.. but being that she is so small and needs a more long term medication. It was decided that Metacam was the way to go.. 

Her dose hardly registers on the syringe, lets put it that way..


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, if it barely registers on the syringe, then it should be okay. Myrtle is adorable, by the way. Give her a kiss for me.


----------

